# 3 duck boat...here 2



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The kayak is for when I hunt by myself. The layout boat is for when me and Seth, my 8 yr old, go hunting. Just got thru touching uo the paint job on both. In the kayak I can carry about 5 doz decoys. In the layout boat I can carry about 8 dz. I built the layout boat in 2003.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

what do I have to do/pay you to make me one of those bad boys?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

plgorman said:


> what do I have to do/pay you to make me one of those bad boys?


"Send Lawyers, Guns and Money"


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW! Great job TM. How heavy is the layout boat?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The Layout is about 100 lbs. It WILL NOT go on the 4Runner roof. I use a utility trailer for it. The upside is that it paddles easily with the kayak paddle and is a swift boat. It is stable enough to stand up in and flounder gig from. Positive floatation so it is a very safe boat for Seth and I. Easily handle ,me, him (age 8) and our stuff. I have a trolling motor mount for it. It is registered so a trolling motor is legal. I have to replace the TX Nuimber after the paint job. I can provide lots of data and pictures on how to build one. This one took me three weekends to finish. It is a "Steve Raka" design. His design is pointed at both ends. The flatback transom was my idea.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds good. ASAP I'll send a pm. Gotta do some work now.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

TM about how much did the layout end up costing you? And what tools are needed? I am limited on working space and tools. I've been wanting a layout boat for awhile now


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The layout is not expensive to built. Exopy and wood is about $200. I used common hand tools....circular saw, drill, beltsander and a "disc" that goes on the drill to hold a 7" sanding disc. THAT bad boy is the key to shaping up rough egdes etc. I have some left over 6oz fiberglass cloth that we can work out deal on.

Here is the link for the "Kara Hummer" which what mine is.

http://www.geocities.com/edaskew/kara/sneakboat2.html


----------

